# Gaming-Headset gesucht! Brillenträger, Bluetooth, Mac-Kompatibel etc...



## leeeeni (4. Mai 2016)

*Gaming-Headset gesucht! Brillenträger, Bluetooth, Mac-Kompatibel etc...*

Hey,
ich bin wieder auf den Gaming Geschmack gekommen und bin deshalb auf der suche nach einem Headset. In der SuFu habe ich nichts aktuelles gefunden und vor allem nicht mit genau den Anforderungen.Das Headset sollte folgende Anforderungen erfüllen, da ich es auch an meinem Mac nutzen möchte.

- Komfortabel für Brillenträger
- Bluetooth, da mir am Mac sonst das Kabel über der Tastatur und der Maus hängt, wenn möglich sogar direkt mit dem Bluetooth-Empfänger vom Mac 
- evtl. abnehmbares Mikrofon, da ich es wenn möglich auch als Kopfhörer fürs Handy nutzen will
- kein schlechter Sound, habe da einen Gewissen Anspruch
- gerne Logitech, da ich eine G600 Maus und eine G510s Tastatur habe

Wenn ihr was passendes kennt, bin ich für Tipps dankbar. Falls 1 oder 2 Kriterien nicht erfüllt werden ist das auch nicht schlimm, wobei es in jedem Falle für Brillenträger geeignet sein sollte und Bluetooth oder ein sehr langes Kabel ist wichtig.

Vielen Dank für die Tipps!


----------



## Acebuster47 (5. Mai 2016)

Hey leeeeni.
Ich persönlich spiele mit dem Astro Gaming A40. Dies ist allerdings Kabelgebunden, aber gibt es auch als Wireless (A50 glaub ich) 
Nutze dieses Headset nun seit ca. 2 Jahren und bin total damit zufrieden. Vom Sound her, echt top und auch meine Gaming-Kumpanen verstehen mich klar und deutlich im Teamspeak.
Komforttechnisch befindet sich das Headset auch auf sehr hohem Niveau. Selbst nach längerem tragen, keine Punkte die weh tun bzw störend wirken.
Gaming Headset, Gaming Headphones | Astro Gaming Headsets


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2016)

Also, Bluetooth und abnehmbares Mic sowie kein schlechter Klang wird schwer, da hab ich nur das hier gefunden Tt eSPORTS Sybaris Gaming Headset schwarz/weiß (HT-SYB-ANECBK-11) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  hier ein Test http://www.hw-journal.de/testberichte/audio/1711-ttesports-sybaris?
showall=&limitstart=

Generell zahlst du natürlich immer fett drauf für "kabellos" und für "Headset", d.h. ein purer Kopfhörer mit Kabel, der gleichgut klingt, wird vermutlich maximal 40€ kosten.


----------



## leeeeni (5. Mai 2016)

Danke erstmal! Habe mich gestern selber noch weiter schlau gemacht. Werde mir Bluetooth Kopfhörer kaufen. Ein Mikrofon ist ersteinmal nicht so wichtig und wird notfalls nachgekauft.


----------



## Herbboy (5. Mai 2016)

viele BT-Kopfhörer haben ja eh ein kleines Mic eingebaut, da idr BT ja meist = Smartphone-Nutzung bedeutet, und das erfährt man manchmal erst, wenn man bei den technischen Details genau nachsieht.


----------



## leeeeni (6. Mai 2016)

Habe als Kopfhörer Audio Technika ATH 50M. Habe grad nochmal genau geguckt und dabei ist mir aufgefallen, dass meine Tastatur einen Audio-Ausgang eingebaut hat. Werde also einfach die Kopfhörer nutzen. An den Sound kommen meist keine anderen Headsets heran und Kopfhörer auch nur wenige. Ein Mikrofon kann ich da ebenfalls anschließen, da werde ich dann etwas kaufen mit beweglichem Arm.

niceeshop Schwarz Mini 3.5mm Flexibel Mikrofon Mic: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Das sollte dann etwa auf der richtigen Höhe sein und dabei nicht vor dem Bildschirm, da der erhöht steht.


----------

